
Amazon Takes a Page from Toys ‘R’ Us with a Holiday Catalog - prostoalex
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-04/amazon-said-to-take-page-from-toys-r-us-with-holiday-catalog
======
thecrumb
That would be the Sears Holiday Catalog. How quickly we forget.

------
QuinnyPig
I really, really hope there's a direct mail opt-out.

